# planter (machine / ordinateur)



## K.os

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai traduit mon 'nickname' MSN en espagnol pour que mes amis qui ne parlent pas français puissent comprendre. Un peu de contexte: Mon ordinateur est brisé et cesse de fonctionner de manière aléatoire.

Ce que j'avais était en français et disait 'Maudite machine qui plante tout le temps'

Ma tentative en español: 'Maldita máquina que se tranca a cada rato'

Le niveau de langue en français n'est pas très élevé, et j'essaie de garder le même genre de sentiment en espagnol.

¡Gracias de antemano a todos que contestarán!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Mi propuesta/ ma proposition:
Maldito cacharo que me deja siempre colgado

Espera otras propuestas. Pienso que van a ser muchas ya que todos conocemos momentos así  
(Attends d´autres réponses car tous nous avons ce genre d´expériences)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## K.os

¡Gracias por tu propuesta!

He buscado 'Cacharo' en el diccionario de WR pero no he encontrado nada. La sola cosa que he encontrado es el verbo Cachar pero no creo que sea eso.

¿Qué quiere decir 'Cacharo'?

Puedo entender 'que me deja siempre colgado' y me gusta pero no estoy seguro de la palabra 'cacharo'.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

Perdón, es *cacharro* (se me ha ido el dedo)


----------



## K.os

Ah! Eso puedo lo encontrar en el diccionario!

¡Gracias por tus respuestas!


----------



## ed-hipo

planter peut aussi se dire trabarse !


----------



## K.os

Est-ce que trabarse s'utliserait à la place de trancarse?


----------



## ed-hipo

n'étant pas moi meme espagnol j'aurais du mal a te dire si une proposition est plus judicieuse qu'une autre, mais il est certain que si ton ordinateur plante alors que tu jouais à un jeu tu peux dire "se trabò!"


----------



## gjuan6

Yo creo que un español recurriría más al lenguaje vulgar:

  *** ¡Puto cacharro que se jode cada dos por tres!

Algo más suave:  

        *¡Mierda de ordenador que se estropea continuamente!

Como ves las traducciones no son literales, pero es que no me imagino, en español, a alguien diciendo: 

     ¡Maldita máquina que se traba / atranca a cada momento!

Suena poco creíble, o que no está realmente enfadado.


----------



## ed-hipo

ah oui effectivement on peut penser à quelque chose de plus conglant
"puto ordenador que no anda la puta mierda" hihi


----------



## ordequin

Para mí la mejor propuesta es la de Cintia&Martine, no peca ni de soez, ni de raro o en desuso, y sin embargo es muy actual.
También podría ser:
Maldito trasto que me deja siempre tirado
Un saludo


----------



## K.os

¡Gracias a todos!

¡Me gustan mucho las propuestas!


----------



## Clicko

ordinateur _qui plante = _ordenador_ que se cuelga : ¡Este *$*@*#* cacharro se cuelga todo el rato!_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

Este chisme que se escacharra cada dos por tres
podría ser otra posibilidad

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Buenas tardes,

Yo diria:

_Esta mierda se para cada dos segundos_ (siempre y cuando se sepa de lo que se habla)

Pienso que trabarse se adapta mejor a una maquina de escribir que a una computadora, *coincer*


----------



## ed-hipo

segura Liuvia?
no es que yo hable mejor español que tu jeej solo que me lo dijo un argentino... quizas cambie de un pais a otro...


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola ed-hipo,

Quiza!!????!!!!!

O quizas las computadoras en Argentina son mas modernas que en Cuba, casi estoy segura. En Cuba _trabarse_ se usa diferente, es raro escuchar que se ha trabado una computadora, sin embargo se dice _se te trabo el dedo en el agujero, se traba la lengua, se traba una tecla, se trabo la aguja en la maquina de coser..._.bueno éste ultimo ejemplo no se si pueda ser una rferencia para ustedes pues tenemos todavia las maquinas de coser de nuestras tatarabuelas, las viejas y magnificas Singer que funcionan muy bien.


----------



## Gévy

En España, trabarse la lengua también es un uso normal. Algo se traba cuando se atasca. 

No se trabaría el ordenador: se queda colgado, se ha queda tonto, nos deja tirados, se ha puesto de huelga... 

Y no os digo todos los tacos que digo cuando esto ocurre en casa... mejor taparse los oídos...


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

a mi me pasa lo mismo, jajaja


----------



## K.os

Gévy said:
			
		

> *[...]*se ha puesto de huelga[/quote*[...]*]
> 
> ¡Jajaja!
> 
> ¡Soy delegado sindical! (est-ce que c'est comme ça que ça se dit en español?)  ¡Esta es perfecta!
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> ¡Et désolé pour tous les points d'exclamation!


----------



## mangohomme

Maldita máquina que se friega siempre.


----------



## shenaya

hola

como se dice en espanol "l'ordinateur a planté"?

gracias

un saludo

shenaya


----------



## yoliyoli

Estás en el foro erróneo, pero se dice : el ordenador se ha bloqueado o se ha quedado colgado.


----------

